# احجز شقتك و استلم خلال 12 شهر بمدينة بدر 100 او 115 متر بقسط 700 الى 850 شهريا و تسهي



## شركة الكومى (1 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و مدينة بدر و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعاقد و استلم خلال 12 شهر شقة 100 أو 115 م بمقدم 25000 ج و 30000 ج وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد و قسط شهري 700 ج الى 850 ج موجودة بارقى قريبة من مدينتى و مدينة الشروق و مدينة هليوبلس و قريبة جدا من بنك مصر و الجامعه الروسية و النادي الروسي [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال :  22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الالكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : إضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]*​


----------

